# First real overnighter with my goats



## Cache Goats (Aug 24, 2011)

My daughter and I took two of our goats out on our first real overnight pack trip. We had a great time. We learned a few things and are looking forward to next time.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice rack your daughter is holding and nice racks on your goats too.
Nancy


----------

